# giant tcr comp seatpost adjustments?



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

howdy all

have a stupid question for you. 

i want to swap a Flite for the stock Aliante that came with my tcrc0, but the clamp is stuck pretty tight, so i can't tilt the nut. i got the bike in january, and i recall the fitter using a rubber mallet to loosen the post bolt on the bike i was fitted on (same bike but they swapped saddles/post due to color).

my question - how does one go about using a rubber mallet on a carbon post without damaging it to loosen the clamp? 

tia


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

I just tapped mine from below using the handle-end of a mini-sledge... 

On a related note, I cna't seem to get the seat exactly level -- either the tip is slightly up or slightly down. A little down is hard on my shoulders/back and a little up can be rough on the nads on long climbs... Any solution to this besides swapping the post?





botto said:


> howdy all
> 
> have a stupid question for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## golzy (Dec 18, 2005)

I had a similar problem on my TCRc1. I ended up using a 6mm hex (at least I think it was a 6) with a pretty long handle - gave me plenty of leverage to loosen it.


----------

